# kreg master jig



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i was blessed to receive a few new toys for Christmas. one was the kreg master jig. this thing works so nicely, if i had received it before i got my biscuit jointer, i would have left off the biscuit jointer. its so much easier to use!


----------



## lyle jessee (Jan 4, 2009)

LEVON 
Don't knock the lowly biscuit joiner. I have had both tools for ten years or more and find uses for both that the other tool would be unhandy or impossible.
Lyle


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That is one for the future for me, for now I will use my biscuit joiner. The joiner I have now is one Dad left me, it is an old PC and if not securely held in place tends to want to wonder as the blade intercepts the wood. But for now, I know what it does so I plan on that>


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

You'll love the Kreg Master jig. To be honest though. You really only need the pocket size jig.

I have a Kreg master jig, had it little over a yr now. Have yet to need to mount it to a bench. Always on the move with it. LOL


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

im sure the pc biscuit joiner will still come in handy, the pockethole jig is so much easier to align and makes such nice joint. i will use both, but the biscuit joiner should come with more and better instructions. for the price i paid for the pc biscuit joiner, it should have been better than a jig from kreg, but it wasnt.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

xplorx4,

the kreg jig makes you wonder why you havent tried it before!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

There are many things that biscuit joiner can do that pocket screws can not. I like my PC biscuit joiner, it's bullet proof. 

I actually have two 557K and one is brand new and for sale.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i have the 557. it has its place, and im sure ill still use it a lot, the kreg jig is just so simple to work. the biscuit joiner was tough to figure how to align joints to start out with. it seems that pc could come up with better instructions. the way i found to use it was from woodworking magazines. this is poor customer relations from porter cable. i still like their products, just think they should know everyone who buys their product is not a pro.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the Kreg and have used it hundreds of times, much more than I ever use the biscuit joiner. I use the Kreg pocket hole jig with the Sommerfeld(CMT) offset T&G bits to make some great cabinets. I use to have the CMT pocket hole jig that fit in my CMT table, but I like the Kreg better, especially the newer Kreg model.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Guys

Just my 2 cents 

The pocket hole device is a all in one device,, no clamps needed the screw is the clamp and you don't need to remove the clamps or wait for the glue to setup...

Unlike the biscuit way  Like others I have my share of biscuits cutters and tons of biscuits in many sizes but once I started to use the pocket screw way I have not use it in some time..why drag all the clamps out if you don't need to just one more thing you need to put back up ..  most of the time you don't see the hole from the pocket hole drill or the screw..they make plugs if you don't want to see the holes but most of the time they are on the hidden side of the project .. 
You can also make your own plugs to match the stock you are using..  very hard to see the holes that way..

I know the biscuit king loves to use them in all of his projects ( Norm A.) but have you seen all the clamps he has hanging up, must be over 2000.oo dollars worth of clamps..  just to use the biscuit way...

=====


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

One use for the biscuits I have is when I make a huge inlay that needs to be made in many pieces. 

I can use biscuits as a guide to keep all the pieces flush. Then the installer on site just slips the biscuit in the pocket on site and pushes in the mating piece, keeping the inlays top flush with no work on the installers part at all. Plus the biscuit helps keep the inlay flush over time too if there is any floor movement. I could do the same with dowels but the biscuits are faster.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I didn't wish to sound that I'm against biscut joiners. I'm not. They do serve a purpose. I, myself have 2 of them. I just don't use them as often as I once did. 

Levon, if I may suggest. Buy extra bits. These do have a tendency to break, especially when you least expect it. :'(


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj,

your 2 cents makes a lot of sense, no pun intended. it seems to a novice, that the pockethole jig can and will make my woodworking a lot quicker, easier and more fun! thanks from and old dawg


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Heck, guys that have resisted pocket holes for years that finally break down and try them usually change their minds about them.

They are a great way to get into woodworking for sure!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Hamlin, i am guessing your are talking about the drill bits with the kreg system?? i can and will get another bit. but can i use the same stop collar?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Nick, i m sure i wont have the same needs for biscuits you do, but im sure i will have a need for them. but as a newcomer to woodworking this indepth i sure do like the kreg system.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Some guys use the biscuits for alignment in glue ups of several boards that can not be sanded very much after they fact if the do not stay flush. I never used it for that, but many still do. Normally I work with lumber thick enough to allow me to sand out any levelness or flatness issues after a glue up.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI levon

Just a butt in post I have got to find that guys name that I got my extra ones from , he makes them in his garage shop,, very good bits and very cheap when I find it I will post it for you and others that want to get some more..

They come with new ring collars and Allen set screws..

I will post a snapshot of his bits if you want to take a look at them..it's neat the way he makes his ..

===




levon said:


> Hamlin, i am guessing your are talking about the drill bits with the kreg system?? i can and will get another bit. but can i use the same stop collar?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks bobj, i will bookmark it when you post it. btw, is Hamlin talking about the bits breaking where the small part meets the big part of the drill bit?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

That's true, it's so much smaller than the main drill bit...

=====



levon said:


> thanks bobj, i will bookmark it when you post it. btw, is Hamlin talking about the bits breaking where the small part meets the big part of the drill bit?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

that stands to reason. i just had never thought of it. if i have an emergency, i think lowes has one or 2 here.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi levon,

Yes, the "bits" like to break right at the tip. When I got mine, I ended up ordering 2 more from Rockler. The "step bits" are all the same. So, you shouldn't have any issues with the depth collars.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks Hamlin, as i told bobj, i had never thought of them breaking. but its just common sense as small as the stepdown part is that they can break.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

The real key is, the bit needs to be spinning before it contacts the wood, don't force it, just let it cut at it's pace.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Hamlin, ive only tested mine in pine. it stands to reason that more breakage would happen in hardwoods, is that correct?


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Funny I never broke one. I have burned one up by using to slow a speed causing the bit to turn black and blue. I use only hardwoods 90% of the time.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi levon,

True. But, because of the size of the tip, it can break at any time. Just make sure to let it clean itself out and cut at it's pace. 

I had a project recently that I've spent a lot of time using my Kreg. Just go slow and it will do just fine. I haven't broken one yet, although I have ran the batteries down on my drill a few times just to make sure I don't break one. 

Pine is a wonderful... practice wood, for the Kreg. Try some Oak, or other hard and dense wood. You'll see, or I should say, "feel" the difference. 

I guess what I've should've said from the start is, patience is the real key. Typical of woodworking, ain't it? LOL 

Enjoy you new toy my friend. As I said before, you'll love it.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I do not use my cordless drill anymore for the pocket holes. I get much better performance out of the bits using a cordered drill at a higher continuous speed than the cordless can give you.

"A drill that is rated at 2,000 RPM or above is considered a woodworking drill. RPM’s below
that are normally seen in metal-working drills. The higher the RPM, the cleaner the
hole and the longer the drill bit lasts. A 1,500 RPM drill will do the trick, but you will see
slightly more wear on the bit over time. Most of the major tool manufacturers produce
a drill above 2,000 RPM".

The above is from Kreg.

I believe at 2200 rpm you get the best results and a cordless drill can not get through the material very long at that speed, some cordless drills can not even get to 2000 rpm's at all.

If you have only ever used a cordless for the pocket drilling try a corded drill at 2000 - 2200 rpm, I think you may see a world of difference, I did.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks so much for all the good information. i plan to get the kreg jig out and practice quite a bit. im in the midst of trying to get my op box joint jig ready. i mounted it to 1/4 mdf today. its seems little things take forever. but now im ready to put my new toys into some practice.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

You are not disputing  , but try what I say and let me know how it goes. 

Place the drills side by side, the cordless and corded and make sure one is at 2200RPM. 

Just because the cordless works does not mean it is as good as the corded. I have found 2200 rpm gives the best results thats all. You do not need to feel anything using the corded just push the drill in and pull it out and I mean thats it, you do not even feel Oak at all, like butter.

I would not be surprised if you did this you would change your mind and started having a corded drill at the ready, just for the pocket holes. Once I listened to Kreg at a show and tried it I never used my cordless again. 

I use the cordless to drive the screws, the best tool ever for that, the clutch is perfect for using the pocket screws.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Nick , i will try the electric drill. let me ask you, when driving the screws, approximately what number do you set the clutch at?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Nick,

I'll have to give that a go next time I use mine. 

Levon,

Each drill has different settings on their clutch setups. There's a big difference between my craftsmen and makita.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Hamlin, i realize that clutches will vary with different drills. i just dont want to pull the screw through the workpiece. but i guess that i will have to be patient and practice to see what works best. patience is not one of my strong suits lol.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

Here's a snapshot of the bits,, just a note I like to use my air drill to drill the pocket holes out ,with the 1/2" Snap-On or the Grizzly right angle one for the hard to get spots.

Pocket Bits ▼
Coulter Precision
4227 Woodlawn Ave.
Gurnee, IL. 60031
847-244-7318
email [email protected]

==


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello bobj,
i bookmarked this page for future use. i noticed in the closeup picture the small end looks different than the one that came with my jig. maybe i just havent looked closely at it. these seem to have angles in the stepdown part?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI levon

You have a sharp eye,, they cut hard wood like butter 
note the one with a 1/4" shank, you don't need to use a tank of a drill with that one... 


=======



levon said:


> hello bobj,
> i bookmarked this page for future use. i noticed in the closeup picture the small end looks different than the one that came with my jig. maybe i just havent looked closely at it. these seem to have angles in the stepdown part?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i will have to order some after i get over the Christmas expenses. as tight as you say you are, there must be a deal behind the snapon air drill? lol


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bob is an old Snap on salesman levon  I suspect he has lots of toys to share with us that we have not seen yet.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI levon

hahahahahahahahaha cheap old SOB I am ,, yep,,at one time I sold used Snap-On tools  I do like the Snap-On air drills ...small with with tons of power ...

=



levon said:


> i will have to order some after i get over the Christmas expenses. as tight as you say you are, there must be a deal behind the snapon air drill? lol


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

heck, i am getting to be cheaper and cheaper. i used to think i needed the best tof tools. but if it werent for harbor freight and getting the best deals i can, i would not enjoy as many tools as i have. mind you i dont have many, but they are accumulating.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj,

i did notice the bits had different sized shafts.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Nick, i would be scared to try and name a tool bobj doesnt have. selling used snapon tools, boy id love doing that, then i could weed out the tools that the customers shouldnt have, lol!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

Anyone can do it, you just need to have clean back ground, a pawn lic.a 2nd hand lic. and tons of money to buy the stock...and a place to store it..and then a brick building sell it from , duck soup stuff  


========= 





levon said:


> Nick, i would be scared to try and name a tool bobj doesnt have. selling used snapon tools, boy id love doing that, then i could weed out the tools that the customers shouldnt have, lol!


----------

